# Need to fix/replace driver side door switch.



## Beltaine (Nov 14, 2008)

It's not telling the car when the driver side door is open. If it was a tin top, it wouldn't be a problem, but it's a ragtop which means the window doesn't drop when opening the door so I have to manually drop the window when I get ready to get out.

Do I have to get a whole new latch assembly or is there some trick to repairing just the door switch part of it?

Also, do the latch assemblies differ between tintop and ragtop or are they universal?

What about the key lock? Is it part of the assembly as well, or can it be changed out so the key will work?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Read these:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1542461
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=77648


----------

